# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder > سوال: چگونگی اضافه کردن فایل هدر OpenGL یا (glut.h) به کامپایلر Borland C++‎ 5.02

## jannatmakan

با عرض سلام. من برای رسم بردارهای سه بعدی نیاز به این فایل دارم اما به فایل هدرش به جز در Visual C++‎ 2010 دیگه در هیچکدوم از کامپایلرها . نه توربو و نه بورلند کار نمی کنه . لطفاً اگه می شه راهنماییم کنید که چطور می تونم فایل هدری مثل glut.h رو به کامپایلر بشناسونم؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

یه سری به آدرس زیر بزنید:
http://monkeyfighter.com/nehetut.html

----------


## Ananas

سلام.
اگه با C++‎builder کار میکنی تو پوشه های خودش فایلهای opengl و directx رو داره میتونی از همونها استفاده کنی.

----------


## jannatmakan

سلام. شما درست می گید. مثلاً همین Borland C++‎ 5.02 پوشه ی GL داره .  ولی مسئله سر اینه که، هر آموزشی که درمورد Open GL در C++‎ دیدم؛ فقط مربوط به VISUAL Studio C++‎ 2008 یا 2010 بوده . و مربوط به فایل glut.h بوده . در حالی که در پوشه ی GL بورلند فایل هایی مثل gl.h و glaux.h و glu.h وجود داره. که توابعش با glut.h فرق داره و من نتونستم از اونها استفاده کنم. و خود glut.h هم که اصلاً Include نمی شه. اگر می تونید رهنمایی کنید. با تشکر.

----------


## Ananas

سلام.
من با opengl کار نکردم ولی تو آدرس زیر pdf یک کتابی که فارسیه و آموزش opengl در دلفی هست و کدهای معادل در C++‎‎‎ رو هم برای هر دستور کنارش توضیح داده. من نمونشو تو دلفی آزمایش کردم درست کار کرد مطمئن تو C++‎‎‎builder هم درست کار میکنه :
http://www.bookvc.com/Library/Book/22040
برای سوال و جواب و آموزش و یا اطلاعات بیشتر برای opengl یا directx و یا موتورای بازی و گرافیک سه بعدی میتونی بیای قسمت "طراحی و ساخت بازی های کامپیوتری" تو همین سایت برنامه نویس و یا لینک زیر :
www.forum.khoramsoft.com
که سایت مربوط به بازی سازی هست (منم عضوم) و تو قسمت opengl آموزش هم هست.

----------

